# 7dp5dt.... are the pee-sticks still toying with me...??



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Again, very feeling very guilty to be testing early    but getting mixed signals from pee-sticks and friends/family.
Pee-Sticks say yes! Friends say no, it's too early! Confused.com!

I am currently 7dp5dt and is now 14 days past trigger shot. 

Done a whopping 9 tests so far of all different brands. First Response (5) the second pink line is becoming more solid, initially had to squint and tilt it in the light, now can visibly see it from a distance, still not quite as strong as the base line. Clear Blue (2) both have very faint crosses, but crosses none the less. Clear Blue Digital (2) - the defininative one, both say 'Pregnant 1-2'. 

This to me would be pretty conclusive but friends and family say that it is still too early, as my official test date isn't until the 8th!

Any advice is welcomed....


----------



## Dreamer21 (May 16, 2012)

Hey bythewaydoll

I think it's a true reading just feint.! I say this becau se if ou had conceived naturally you would now be 12dp ovulation.!!!! Only 2 days from period day if you had a 28 day cycle.  If lines getting darker not lighter too.! 

Just my opinion xxxxxxx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations you are pregnant.....the tests do not lie...I was 5 days past transfer when i got my BFP xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Dreamer, thanks for replying, hope you are well.

I have Secondary Amnorreah (dwindling periods) had normal periods up until the last 3 or 4 years.. then nothing for about a year, had to have tablets to bring them on, so don't really know when my period is due... probably never! Which makes me even more confused!


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Clarabell, I did my first test 5dpt and got a BFP, but I was convinced it was still the trigger shot! I couldn't help it, the suspence was just too much! Gonna have to go out and buy more now, just to keep checking every day, twice a day and hope it doesn't delinquish!    Thanks for sharing your success story!


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

haha...i did hundreds of tests in the begining...in the in the it was cheaper to pay for a HGC blood test...good luck though...its the best feeling ever xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Bythewaydoll,

CONGRATULATIONS!! You are pregnant...a line is a line doesnt matter if it is fainter then the control line. Most clinics make you test 14days after fertilisation, which would be 9dp5dt, so in theory you only tested 2days early. I had a bloodtest 8dp5dt and my HCG level was 261!!, which means I would of probably got a positive around 4/5 days past transfer and im having TWINS!!

How many embryos did you have put back as if you had two maybe both embryos have taken??  

Does your clinic give you an HCG bloodtest on your OTD or were you told to just poas??

Lucy xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

As I'm only 27, the norm is to only have 1 put back, but as I was having a 5dt, only 2 almost made it to blast so they left the decision up to me, as they wouldn't reccomend freezing just one, it would be pointless, so had both put back in! 

I am NHS so they have given my their special hpt and to call them with the result next Wed...


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Im 28 and I also had to blasts put back in, becuase they were the only two that had survivied and there was no point just freezing one, so maybe they have both took like they did for me!! 

I also just had to poas and let my clinic know, but I got my Doctor to give me a blood test, just so I could be certain. It all sounds very promising to me!!! What clinic are you with??

Lucy xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Ninewells in Scotland

I'm so happy for you and you're twins, you are a great success story!


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Thanks honey. Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy too  xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

You are pregnant no question so enjoy . I did a test 7dpt and I had a 3 dt however I too am carrying twins so you might get a lovely surprise at your scan xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey
I tested 7 days past a 6 day transfer and got BFP   Also twins   my clinic told me to test 9 days past the transfer but I felt sick and just totally different somehow so I tested early. First time I had ever tested early in all my treatments 


Good luck for your pregnancy hunnie, xxxxxxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for all your replies. Hope you are all good.

Well.... 9dp5dt and I'm on my 14th pee-stick    and the positives still keep on coming! 14/14 all came back positive! Still can't work out how I had a bfp so early on (5dp5dt)...? I think I'm gonna have to start believing it, my trigger shot was 16 days ago.... I'm pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Start believing it!!! Lol. Perhaps both the embryos implanted  xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe... do you think that could be the reason why I got a bfp so early?? x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like it to me ur 5+5 = 10, my 3+7 = 10 (or twins to be exact ) xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Jules!

If you hadn't explained that to me, I wouldn't have had a clue what you meant.... ooooo exciting! I hope it's twins, but would be more than happy with one, don't want to be greedy! lol


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

That was how we were and when they said there's another heartbeat we both said sh1t at exactly the same time ( then apologised to the consultant!) x


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hahahaha - Brilliant! I'd have done the same!

Just have to wait and see........ xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

I thought my BFP was twins and the doctor when i went for a scan was in shock to only find one baby as my HCG bloods were very high...even at my 20 week scan they looked for another baby cos the bump is out of control...but nope...just 1 very strong little girl......I have noticed most of the early BFP go on to be girlies.....ooooooooo xxx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Really?? ooooooooo

Like i said, i don't really mind it being just one, i'm not greedy lol I was just alarmed at how quickly i got a bfp and someone had said that it usually means twins, especailly it being 2 blast transferred.

I guess I won't know anything till my scan which is a good few weeks away yet, I think. xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

My early BFP is 2 boys  x


----------

